# Price Estimate



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I was looking online for a small, two horse trailer to take my horse to trails rides, vet visits, etc. (no where more than 50 miles) and have found that they are much more expensive than I thought for a new one. How much would a used one cost in Georgia? (Not sure if the state makes a difference...)

~Thanks!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Not really sure about how much trailers cost in Georgia, but if your not looking for a new one, have you looked into getting a good stock trailer? they are much cheaper in price, and are usually much larger then the regular 'horse' trailer.Here in New York they run about 1,000$ to 3,500$.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Try craigslist. I've seen a few decent trailers in Georgia for under $1000. You have to check them over thoroughly but it's a buyers market right now. Don't be afraid to negotiate either.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I got one up here in Virginia for $1000. But, that is hard to find, and it isn't the prettiest things in the world, anyway. I agree that trailers are more expensive than I thought. I'm probably going to invest in a stock trailer when the time comes. Just make sure the sellers have clear title... a lot of horse trailers are stollen and sold.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Wish you were closer I am selling exactly what you are looking for!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There are a lot of trailers that are sold at affordable prices, you just have to make sure you check all the main key points(floor boards, electrical etc)are still in good condition and working well.
I would actually also take a look at eBay. A friend of mine got a really good trailer thru eBay. 

Craigslist and kjiji is also a good place for trailers. I sold mine thru kjiji.


----------

